# Buffalo to Elmira, NY , Que places....



## Bobberqer (Feb 10, 2007)

Does anyone know of any Que places within driving distance of Elmira NY..  or back to Buffalo... Someone is asking me as they are coming from Mich, through Niagra Falls, then, on to Elmira.. I seem to remember a place that opened up a few years ago around Binghamton, but can't find the name, and I know of no others in that general area.... any help will be appreciated, thanks..


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 10, 2007)

In Buffalo, I recomend Witts place, he seems to always be cooking!


----------



## john pen (Feb 11, 2007)

In Lewiston..Just a few min North of Niagara Falls...The Brickyard..


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 11, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> In Buffalo, I recomend Witts place, he seems to always be cooking!



But, does he do take out???  

Thanks for all the advice on places..,, really appreciate it


----------



## john pen (Feb 11, 2007)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Witt gives great "To go" !!


----------

